# BMI



## smilergal (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Ive been worried about my partners BMI, will we be refused help until his BMI is in the healthy range, 25 max I think.

Grateful for any help.

x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You don't say how long you are trying for and what your issues are.  My husband is over 6 foot 3inches and has a really large build.  I was only ever weighed at consultantions and we got a free cycle of IVF on the NHS.  My husband would have been a skeleton if he had to have a BMI of 25!

X


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

For most treatment, you have to have a BMI of 30 or under.


----------

